# Final details for Old Farts v Whippersnappers week-end...................



## Smiffy (May 27, 2017)

Just to confirm the final details.
I have notified Forest Pines of the rooming lists, please see the main thread about rooming arrangements elsewhere in the "Arrange a game" section if you are not sure who you are rooming with. 
You can check in at anytime, (I am planning to get there around mid-day), but please note that *your rooms will not be available until 3pm.* Obviously we wil be out on the golf course at that time, but if I remember correctly the hotel have a large, sercure holding room where you can leave your luggage until you get back in after your round.
The 1st tee is booked from 14.16 for the 1st round.  This will be over the Forest and Pines 9's. Format will be fourball betterball matchplay (90% allowance), and the matches will be made known to you a few days before the event. There is a little bit of flexibiity with pairings with the fourballs, so if you have any requests as to who you wish to be paired with,  please can you let either me (if you are an Old Fart) or Kraxx68 know (if you are a Whippersnapper) with plenty of time.  
Dinner will be served from 8.30pm in the main dining room, (casual dress perfectly acceptable ie jeans and t shirts etc), where the draw will be made for the singles matchplay the following morning. Always good for a laugh that is, (the draw, not the food!).
Breakfast will be available from 6.30 the next morning (for all you early risers!).
The 1st tee is booked again from 9.28 and this time we will be playing the Pines & Beeches 9's. Format is singles matchplay with full handicap allowance. 
Due to the constraints placed on us by the hotel we will be playing in fours so there will be two matches being played within each group. It would be great if we could just have two's going out but this would obviously choke the tee up for too long and you can't expect that on a resort style course. Whilst a bit of gentle banter is to be expected between matches, obviously no assistance can be given to your team mate playing the other match alongside you!!
There are no hard and fast rules for the week-end, the main thing is just to have a laugh, a bit of banter and hopefully some reasonable (if not good) golf thrown in for good measure.
The only thing I would like you all to remember.................. 
*PLEASE COULD YOU BRING ONE BLUE AND ONE RED SHIRT WITH YOU FOR THE MATCHES. I SUGGESTED THE WHIPPERSNAPPERS WEARING THEIR RED SHIRTS FOR ROUND ONE, BLUE FOR ROUND TWO WITH THE OLD FARTS OBVIOUSLY DOING THE OPPOSITE!! THIS IS A TEAM EVENT, SOME OF US ARE MEETING PEOPLE FOR THE 1st TIME SO THE SHIRT THING IS A HELPFUL IDENTIFIER! *
*YOUR PARTICIPATION OVER THIS POINT WOULD BE MUCH APPRECIATED.*
I don't think I have left anything out, but if you do have any other queries at all please contact me via pm. 
Really looking forward to what should be a cracking week-end.
Cheers lads.
Rob


----------



## SteveW86 (May 27, 2017)

Have you organised the same weather as last year too?


----------



## Smiffy (May 27, 2017)

SteveW86 said:



			Have you organised the same weather as last year too?
		
Click to expand...

Sunny with very light breezes.
And I've asked for the semi rough to be cut down a little bit better.....


----------



## Crow (May 27, 2017)

Top work Rob! :thup:


----------



## ruff-driver (May 27, 2017)

Anyone want to share my buggy


----------



## rosecott (May 27, 2017)

ruff-driver said:



			Anyone want to share my buggy 





Click to expand...

Looking to buggy share on both days - happy to take on the task of compiling a list of Farts looking for buggy share (assume all Whippersnappers would be too embarrassed to be on the list).

Let me know either by posting or PM and I will book the buggies. If you can do that as soon as possible, I can pass the info to the two Captains before they do the draw.


----------



## Smiffy (May 27, 2017)

Crow said:



			Top work Rob! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Nick


----------



## virtuocity (May 27, 2017)

Satisfactory effort Robert.


----------



## Fish (May 27, 2017)

I'll have to go and buy a red shirt, then happily burn it afterwards &#128540;


----------



## anotherdouble (May 27, 2017)

Fish said:



			I'll have to go and buy a red shirt, then happily burn it afterwards &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

No need to buy one Robin, you will find thousands lying about in 90 odd minutes


----------



## snell (May 27, 2017)

Anyone know if the fairways are running fast at forest pines?? Looking at how tight it is ill be using me putter off the tee!!!!


----------



## chrisd (May 27, 2017)

So, what you're saying Smiffy is that the Old Farts will only be recognisable by the colour of their shirts - goodness, the Whippersnappers  must look pretty old !


----------



## Fish (May 28, 2017)

chrisd said:



			So, what you're saying Smiffy is that the Old Farts will only be recognisable by the colour of their shirts - goodness, the Whippersnappers  must look pretty old !
		
Click to expand...

and a queue at reception to collect the rubber sheets for the mattresses


----------



## Smiffy (May 28, 2017)

Just one other little "Pretty Please"..........

I know that some of you are going to want to grab a bite to eat or go for a drink when you first get there, some of you may even want to pop down the practice ground to warm up!
_*BUT COULD EVERYBODY PLEASE TRY TO MEET UP IN THE MAIN BAR AREA AT 1.30 SO THAT WE KNOW WE HAVE EVERYBODY PRESENT AND CAN FINALISE ANY LAST MINUTE DETAILS.*_
THANKS


----------



## virtuocity (May 28, 2017)

Rob, do you want a sweep done again for the first day?  Happy to arrange as soon as the pairs are drawn.


----------



## Smiffy (May 28, 2017)

virtuocity said:



			Rob, do you want a sweep done again for the first day?  Happy to arrange as soon as the pairs are drawn.
		
Click to expand...

That would be good mate. I must get in touch with Kraxx regarding the pairings too.


----------



## Smiffy (May 30, 2017)

Just been chatting to Laura from the hotel. They have changed the evening meal arrangements from last year. It's now a carvery which is much better than previous years where everyone had to select from a menu before they went out to play golf. Invariably people missed picking something which led to a lot of confusion. Should work much better. Don't forget to leave room for breakfast in the morning. Self service, and the sausages are awesome. Four is never enough..


----------



## Dando (May 30, 2017)

chrisd said:



			So, what you're saying Smiffy is that the Old Farts will only be recognisable by the colour of their shirts - goodness, the Whippersnappers  must look pretty old !
		
Click to expand...

Surely the old gits should be wearing various shades of beige and sensible shoes


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 30, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Just one other little "Pretty Please"..........

I know that some of you are going to want to grab a bite to eat or go for a drink when you first get there, some of you may even want to pop down the practice ground to warm up!
_*BUT COULD EVERYBODY PLEASE TRY TO MEET UP IN THE MAIN BAR AREA AT 1.30 SO THAT WE KNOW WE HAVE EVERYBODY PRESENT AND CAN FINALISE ANY LAST MINUTE DETAILS.*_
THANKS
		
Click to expand...

Whats with the shouting, i'm sure you oldies could just use your fairyfocals to adjust to normal type setting font 11 :ears:


----------



## virtuocity (May 31, 2017)

So Smiffy, just to confirm:

1.  Whippersnappers to wear blue on the first day
2.  Meeting at 1415 on the putting green
3.  Curry for dinner at 1930hrs
4.  Foursomes matchplay (full handicap)
5.  Rooms available from 11am

Cheers for clarifying.


----------



## snell (May 31, 2017)

Can we change our shoes in the car park?


----------



## rosecott (May 31, 2017)

snell said:



			Can we change our shoes in the car park?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, as long as you're an Old Fart and have a long shoe horn.


----------



## Smiffy (May 31, 2017)

virtuocity said:



			So Smiffy, just to confirm:

1.  Whippersnappers to wear blue on the first day
2.  Meeting at 1415 on the putting green
3.  Curry for dinner at 1930hrs
4.  Foursomes matchplay (full handicap)
5.  Rooms available from 11am

Cheers for clarifying.
		
Click to expand...

Tosspot


----------



## Crow (May 31, 2017)

virtuocity said:



			So Smiffy, just to confirm:

1.  Whippersnappers to wear blue on the first day
2.  Meeting at 1415 on the putting green
3.  Curry for dinner at 1930hrs
4.  Foursomes matchplay (full handicap)
5.  Rooms available from 11am

Cheers for clarifying.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, lucky I read that as I'd got it all wrong. :thup:


----------



## IanM (May 31, 2017)

You missed the bit about the venue being switched to....... oops


----------



## ruff-driver (May 31, 2017)

IanM said:



			You missed the bit about the venue being switched to....... *VALDERRAMA*

Click to expand...

OMG OMG Can't believe smiffy's flying us all out there at no extra cost.
Always knew he was a top gezza and not the noddy bashing pasty chaser that everybody says he is , Huzzah for rob :clap:


----------



## chrisd (May 31, 2017)

ruff-driver said:



			OMG OMG Can't believe smiffy's flying us all out there at no extra cost.
Always knew he was a top gezza and not the noddy bashing pasty chaser that everybody says he is , Huzzah for rob :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Sadly it's on British Airways and their Commodore 64 is playing up!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 1, 2017)

I think I might've signed up for this.

When is it?


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 1, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			I think I might've signed up for this.

When is it?
		
Click to expand...

Cancelled mate.  Gutted.


----------



## IanM (Jun 1, 2017)

Fake News.... trendy!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 1, 2017)

Children, children. Calm down.
You'll be crying "are we there yet?" or claiming you can see the sea next.
Jeez


----------



## IanM (Jun 1, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Children, children. Calm down.
You'll be crying "are we there yet?" or claiming you can see the sea next.
Jeez
		
Click to expand...

...is a reasonable analogy!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 2, 2017)

Just a taster for anybody who hasn't visited before.
If it was good enough for Seve, it's good enough for me

https://youtu.be/nqGOhhSNFVg


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 2, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Just a taster for anybody who hasn't visited before.
If it was good enough for Seve, it's good enough for me

https://youtu.be/nqGOhhSNFVg

Click to expand...

I look forward to be your age and getting up before 7am to post on the forum oo::rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 2, 2017)

Kraxx68 said:



			I look forward to be your age and getting up before 7am to post on the forum oo::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Having met you mush, it actually surprises me that you are still classed as a whippersnapper.


----------



## moogie (Jun 2, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Having met you mush, it actually surprises me that you are still classed as a whippersnapper.
		
Click to expand...


TouchÃ© ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 2, 2017)

Blimey, they've got a gym? :rofl:


Smiffy said:



			Just a taster for anybody who hasn't visited before.
If it was good enough for Seve, it's good enough for me

https://youtu.be/nqGOhhSNFVg

Click to expand...


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 2, 2017)

moogie said:



			touchÃ© ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

pmsl +1


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 2, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Having met you mush, it actually surprises me that you are still classed as a whippersnapper.
		
Click to expand...

I'll give you that one :clap:


----------



## IanM (Jun 18, 2017)

Just booked Saturday night in a place called Retford.  Decent looking B&B Â£40, that'll do!  I rang FP to see if they had something and they wanted Â£180 ... I laughed at poor lass and said "seriously?"

All sorted....apart from my driver shaft broke yesterday during a comp... but looking at all those trees, it might not have got much of an airing next weekend anyway


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 18, 2017)

Adapting this for next week. Just replacing HiD with my clubs and I'm god to go.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 18, 2017)

After 36 holes at Cooden and a party last evening I could barely put one foot in front of another in today's comp. The result of this - another .1 and a new handicap of 13 for Whippersnappers Meet!


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 18, 2017)

How convenient chris


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 18, 2017)

Bad new I got a 0.6 cut yesterday, good new is I'm still off 20, cut was 20.2 to 19.6, but I am play next Saturday before the meet so there's every chance I may get cut again. 


What am I writing getting cut two weeks in a row, yeah like that will ever happen, got more chance of winning the lottery on Saturday night.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 18, 2017)

ruff-driver said:



			How convenient chris 

Click to expand...

Especially as I n/r'd. !!


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 18, 2017)

I am playing like a 28 handicapper at the moment... even got disqualified on Saturday, forgot to sign my card... works 5 days to play that 1 day your off and you play like a gimp... :rant:


----------



## snell (Jun 19, 2017)

Kraxx68 said:



			I am playing like a 28 handicapper at the moment... even got disqualified on Saturday, forgot to sign my card... works 5 days to play that 1 day your off and you play like a gimp... :rant:
		
Click to expand...

Save your best for this weekend :thup:


----------



## IanM (Jun 19, 2017)

Kraxx68 said:



			I am playing like a 28 handicapper at the moment... even got disqualified on Saturday, forgot to sign my card... works 5 days to play that 1 day your off and you play like a gimp... :rant:
		
Click to expand...


no card to sign in matchplay!


----------



## richy (Jun 19, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			Bad new I got a 0.6 cut yesterday, good new is I'm still off 20, cut was 20.2 to 19.6, but I am play next Saturday before the meet so there's every chance I may get cut again. 


What am I writing getting cut two weeks in a row, yeah like that will ever happen, got more chance of winning the lottery on Saturday night.
		
Click to expand...

Steady on Dave. We need as many shots as possible.


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 19, 2017)

Kraxx68 said:



			I am playing like a 28 handicapper at the moment... even got disqualified on Saturday, forgot to sign my card... works 5 days to play that 1 day your off and you play like a gimp... :rant:
		
Click to expand...

Come on no Stu, you can't say you played like a gimp, that would be unfair to gimps, now if you'd written blind drunk gimp, you would've been a little closer. Look at it another way, you getting all you bad shots out the way ready for an under par round on the Sunday.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 19, 2017)

snell said:



			Save your best for this weekend :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but which weekend...


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 19, 2017)

Kraxx68 said:



			I am playing like a 28 handicapper at the moment... even got disqualified on Saturday, forgot to sign my card... works 5 days to play that 1 day your off and you play like a gimp... :rant:
		
Click to expand...

Richard and I will go very easy on you on the Sunday afternoon Stu.
But not your playing partner.....


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 19, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Richard and I will go very easy on you on the Sunday afternoon Stu.
But not your playing partner.....
		
Click to expand...

Yourre so kind &#128563;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Fish (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm going easy on nobody, as soon as I smell blood, I'm going for it......:smirk:


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 19, 2017)

I remember all the old farts chat before last year......look how that worked out


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 19, 2017)

Games for the old farts should be playing this weekend...

Sag, You're It
Pin the Toupee on the Bald Guy
20 Questions Shouted into Your Good Ear
Kick the Bucket
Red Rover, Red Rover, the Nurse Says Bend Over
Simon Says Something Incoherent
Hide and Go Pee
Musical Recliners


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 19, 2017)

Fish said:



			I'm going easy on nobody, as soon as I smell blood, I'm going for it......:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Likely at your age the only blood you'll be smelling will be from bloody gums due to badly fitting dentures.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 19, 2017)

Kraxx68 said:



			Games for the old farts should be playing this weekend...

Sag, You're It
Pin the Toupee on the Bald Guy
20 Questions Shouted into Your Good Ear
Kick the Bucket
Red Rover, Red Rover, the Nurse Says Bend Over
Simon Says Something Incoherent
Hide and Go Pee
Musical Recliners
		
Click to expand...




Khamelion said:



			Likely at your age the only blood you'll be smelling will be from bloody gums due to badly fitting dentures.
		
Click to expand...

And I was looking forward to a pleasant gentlemanly couple of days. At least I'm sharing a room with a gentleman - although Smiffy may not agree.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 19, 2017)

rosecott said:



			And I was looking forward to a pleasant gentlemanly couple of days. At least I'm sharing a room with a gentleman - although Smiffy may not agree.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha - just good bants... &#128563;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Fish (Jun 20, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			Likely at your age the only blood you'll be smelling will be from bloody gums due to badly fitting dentures.
		
Click to expand...

You young spunkers are getting it this year&#128540;&#127948;&#65039;&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 20, 2017)

Fish said:



			I'm going easy on nobody, as soon as I smell blood, I'm going for it......:smirk:
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			You young spunkers are getting it this year&#63004;&#62412;&#65039;&#9971;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

For your sake Robin, I hope that you score maximum points this year........


----------



## chrisd (Jun 20, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			For your sake Robin, I hope that you score maximum points this year........


Click to expand...

...... or, if not, you have booked a decent length holiday away immediately after!


----------



## Fish (Jun 20, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			For your sake Robin, I hope that you score maximum points this year........


Click to expand...

I am in a good partnership and playing well currently :smirk: I can feel it in my water, a good putting to the sword is on the cards, if you don't have confidence, what do you have?

Bring on the youngsters, line them up for a good whipping


----------



## Imurg (Jun 20, 2017)

Did I sign up for the right weekend...?&#128552;


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 20, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Did I sign up for the right weekend...?&#63016;
		
Click to expand...

It all depends on whether you bring the Vaseline with you


----------



## Fish (Jun 20, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			For your sake Robin, I hope that you score maximum points this year........


Click to expand...

and....I won my singles match last year :ears: and got bandited in my pairs, I played better than handicap along with Ian and we got raped by Radbourne2010 & Butchercd :angry:


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 20, 2017)

Fish said:



			and....I won my singles match last year..... *I played better than handicap*

Click to expand...

That "handicap" of yours travels well doesn't it Robin


----------



## Fish (Jun 20, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			That "handicap" of yours travels well doesn't it Robin


Click to expand...

It does, and it's 3 shots less than last year and still does me proud


----------



## snell (Jun 20, 2017)

Fish said:



			I am in a good partnership and playing well currently :smirk: I can feel it in my water, a good putting to the sword is on the cards, if you don't have confidence, what do you have?

Bring on the youngsters, line them up for a good whipping 

Click to expand...

You have been reading too many Bob Rotella books with all this confidence!


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 20, 2017)

snell said:



			You have been reading too many Bob Rotella books with all this confidence!
		
Click to expand...

More like eating to much chocolate Nutella, all the sugar an E numbers have gone to his head


----------



## Dando (Jun 20, 2017)

For any of those going to this shin dig I have 2 pairs of addidas trousers in a 40 waist and 32 leg that I no longer need as they are too big.

1 pair in black, 1 in silver/grey.

happy to donate to a good home otherwise they'll be off to the charity shop


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 20, 2017)

Dando said:



			For any of those going to this shin dig I have 2 pairs of addidas trousers in a 40 waist and 32 leg that I no longer need as they are too big.

1 pair in black, 1 in silver/grey.

happy to donate to a good home otherwise they'll be off to the charity shop
		
Click to expand...

Bring them along mate, so I can try them on. Would have to take the legs up is all, if they fit &#128514;


----------



## Dando (Jun 20, 2017)

Paperboy said:



			Bring them along mate, so I can try them on. Would have to take the legs up is all, if they fit &#62978;
		
Click to expand...

Will do mate


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 21, 2017)

Paperboy said:



			Bring them along mate, so I can try them on. Would have to take the legs up is all, if they fit &#62978;
		
Click to expand...

Won't you have to let the waist out too Simon? They are only a 40" after all......


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 21, 2017)

Fish said:



			It does, and it's 3 shots less than last year and still does me proud 

Click to expand...

Yeah but you're still a girl.
Only a girl gets a shot on par 3's.....


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 21, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Yeah but you're still a girl.
Only a girl gets a shot on par 3's.....


Click to expand...

Just call me Sue then, or Mary, or Jane As I'll get a shot on all of them


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 21, 2017)

I'll change my name to Philippa , but youd have to let me play off the Red Tees 
Do I get a temporary handicap adjustment for being 6 weeks post major surgery?


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 21, 2017)

Think I just carried Butcheredcd's bag  Still, got us in early before the rain came...:whoo: 



Fish said:



			and....I won my singles match last year :ears: and got bandited in my pairs, I played better than handicap along with Ian and we got raped by Radbourne2010 & Butchercd :angry:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 21, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I'll change my name to Philippa , but youd have to let me play off the Red Tees 
Do I get a temporary handicap adjustment for being 6 weeks post major surgery?  

Click to expand...

No, and no bloody sympathy either, in the words of Monty Python, "tis only a flesh wound"


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 21, 2017)

I may have a little something for you Fish, can you work it out styhmpspddng


----------



## GB72 (Jun 21, 2017)

Really looking forward to the weekend. Playing only my second round of the year on Saturday morning to see if I can find some sort of swing. If not then just looking forward to a good night of beer and banter.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 21, 2017)

GB72 said:



			If not then just looking forward to a good night of beer and banter.
		
Click to expand...

You sure youve got the right thread??


----------



## GB72 (Jun 21, 2017)

chrisd said:



			You sure youve got the right thread??
		
Click to expand...

OK, I will be the one sat in a corner with a table full of empty glasses talking to myself.


----------



## IanM (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm now deffo an old fart!

Broke my driver at the weekend...went to get it fitted for a replacement shaft rather than just buy what I had...

.....got sold a *REGULAR* !  OH the shame of it!


----------



## IanM (Jun 21, 2017)

Also I hear booze is expensive there.... do we resort to student trick of ordering cokes and have a bottle whisky under the table?


----------



## snell (Jun 21, 2017)

IanM said:



			Also I hear booze is expensive there.... do we resort to student trick of ordering cokes and have a bottle whisky under the table?
		
Click to expand...

Think us whipper snappers are just getting a bag of coke each....seems like it'll be cheaper


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 21, 2017)

IanM said:



			Also I hear booze is expensive there.... do we resort to student trick of ordering cokes and have a bottle whisky under the table?
		
Click to expand...

Haven't got a problem with that personally. My whisky will be Jack Daniels


----------



## GB72 (Jun 21, 2017)

snell said:



			Think us whipper snappers are just getting a bag of coke each....seems like it'll be cheaper 

Click to expand...

That and a case of blue wkd to pre load with


----------



## snell (Jun 21, 2017)

GB72 said:



			That and a case of blue wkd to pre load with
		
Click to expand...

No WKD no party


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 21, 2017)

IanM said:



			I'm now deffo an old fart!

Broke my driver at the weekend...went to get it fitted for a replacement shaft rather than just buy what I had...

.....got sold a *REGULAR* !  OH the shame of it!  

Click to expand...

Shafts in my irons are regular


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 21, 2017)

IanM said:



			Also I hear booze is expensive there.... do we resort to student trick of ordering cokes and have a bottle whisky under the table?
		
Click to expand...

I would never condone buying one of their large beers out a bottle (Â£6 or something), supping it, then heading out to empty a nice half bottle of spirits into it.  

Shame the cola is about Â£3!!!!


----------



## IanM (Jun 21, 2017)

My organisation used to have a training centre where we got screwed on prices.... so it "buy it in the Supermarket and drink in the room!"..... or walk to nearest pub!


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 21, 2017)

I had one of these last year, nobody noticed


----------



## Fish (Jun 21, 2017)

ruff-driver said:



			I had one of these last year, nobody noticed 





Click to expand...

I did, because I had a drink out of it :cheers:


----------



## rosecott (Jun 21, 2017)

virtuocity said:



			I would never condone buying one of their large beers out a bottle (Â£6 or something), supping it, then heading out to empty a nice half bottle of spirits into it.  

Shame the cola is about Â£3!!!!
		
Click to expand...

You may have forgotten that I was with you and Billy last year when we were supplementing whatever we had in the glass with Billy's best brandy.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 22, 2017)

It's looking like I might have to pull out of this now.
Will know for sure within the next hour or two....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 22, 2017)

is it going to rain?

seriously whats up Rob?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 22, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			is it going to rain?

seriously whats up Rob?
		
Click to expand...

Work


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 22, 2017)

No way
Cock up or conspiracy? 

Tell em !


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 22, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			No way
Cock up or conspiracy? 

Tell em !
		
Click to expand...

I've told them.
Unfortunately there are 4 salesmen here and all four names have appeared on the holiday sheet for Monday


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 22, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			I've told them.
Unfortunately there are 4 salesmen here and all four names have appeared on the holiday sheet for Monday
		
Click to expand...

Time for a sick day, really bad migraine, that only a walk in fresh air will cure.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 22, 2017)

whos name is on first
Pull Rank

we cant not be having the biggest Auld Phart of them all there !!


----------



## arnieboy (Jun 22, 2017)

I feel your pain,  it is our Society Captain's Day tomorrow and due to work  commitments I will have to miss it for the first time in over 20 years. Roll on retirement!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 22, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			whos name is on first
Pull Rank
		
Click to expand...

Don't have any "rank" here Phil. New job, remember????
Got to be honest, it's not looking good.


----------



## Fish (Jun 22, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Don't have any "rank" here Phil. New job, remember????
Got to be honest, it's not looking good.
		
Click to expand...

You have as much legal right as anyone else irrelevant of service, if you put your name down for holiday before anyone else, that's all that matters.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 22, 2017)

Well that's it. I'm out. After almost a year of organisation, chasing up payments, negotiating with the hotel, I can't make it. No way, no how. I am fecking gutted. Absolutely gutted.
:angry:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 22, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Well that's it. I'm out. After almost a year of organisation, chasing up payments, negotiating with the hotel, I can't make it. No way, no how. I am fecking gutted. Absolutely gutted.
:angry:
		
Click to expand...

Bollards!!! Is there nothing that can be done? Do they know the circumstances - I mean have you shown your hand or could you not pull a sickie?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 22, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			Bollards!!! Is there nothing that can be done? Do they know the circumstances - I mean have you shown your hand or could you not pull a sickie?
		
Click to expand...

Jim. The showroom has four salesmen, including myself. One is going to a funeral, One is on holiday (he isn't back until Tuesday) and the other has put her name down for a long week-end away, apparently she put it down on the sheet in February this year when I joined, but I can't remember ever seeing it there.
No way out of it mate.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 22, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Jim. The showroom has four salesmen, including myself. One is going to a funeral, One is on holiday (he isn't back until Tuesday) and the other has put her name down for a long week-end away, apparently she put it down on the sheet in February this year when I joined, but I can't remember ever seeing it there.
No way out of it mate.
		
Click to expand...

Gutted for you mate and after all the work you've done on this too. Just ain't fair.


----------



## IanM (Jun 22, 2017)

that's awful....


----------



## moogie (Jun 22, 2017)

Pistols at dawn to decide 

Gutted after all the work you put in Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 22, 2017)

moogie said:



			Gutted after all the work you put in Rob
		
Click to expand...

I am totally pissed off to put it mildly.
The girl concerned keeps putting her name down for long week-ends off, taking them as holiday.
We get four weeks a year, which in my book means four of each day if you look on it as booked "weeks".
In the last 4 months she has booked 6 long week-ends which involve 6 Saturdays and Sundays.
That's not fair and the manager is going to say something to her.
But that doesn't get me to Forest Pines this weekend


----------



## Fish (Jun 22, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Jim. The showroom has four salesmen, including myself. One is going to a funeral, One is on holiday (he isn't back until Tuesday) and the other has put her name down for a long week-end away, apparently she put it down on the sheet in February this year when I joined, but I can't remember ever seeing it there.
No way out of it mate.
		
Click to expand...

The funeral would have to be a direct relative for me to accept that scenario, I know it's not nice but with everything you've put in in time & cost wise I'd challenge that if it wasn't a direct relative.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 22, 2017)

Fish said:



			The funeral would have to be a direct relative for me to accept that scenario, I know it's not nice but with everything you've put in in time & cost wise I'd challenge that if it wasn't a direct relative.
		
Click to expand...

It's his Grandmother Robin. I've no argument there. An unforeseen occurrence that could have been worked around in the normal course of events.
It's the girl that has caused the problems. And she was never going to back down


----------



## Fish (Jun 22, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			It's his Grandmother Robin. I've no argument there. An unforeseen occurrence that could have been worked around in the normal course of events.
It's the girl that has caused the problems. And she was never going to back down
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't have backed down either, if your holiday was put on a sheet and signed off you've effectively got a holiday bought and paid for and it's the managers problem to sort or I'd be invoicing and claiming all that loss from the company irrelevant of the stink it caused. 

Give me the bitches  number &#128545;


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jun 22, 2017)

Rob! Gutted


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 22, 2017)

There's not even a competition at Cooden I can put my name down for on Sunday. FFS!!!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 22, 2017)

This realy is a major bummer, Rob. I'd be livid in your shoes, but if all avenues have been explored then I can only send you heartfelt commiserations.

I don't suppose you can throw yourself on their mercy? They couldn't draft in someone else - one of the head honchos? 

Clutching at straws I know but...


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 22, 2017)

Looking for a last minute replacement for me. Cost? Feck all.
I have PM'd Jim (Rosecott) as he may have somebody so got to give him first crack but if anyone has got a mate who could make it at short notice, please let me know.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 22, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			This really you is a major bummer, Rob. I'd be livid in your shoes, but if all avenues have been explored then I can only send you heartfelt commiserations.

I don't suppose you can throw yourself on their mercy? They couldn't draft in someone else - one of the head honchos? 

Clutching at straws I know but...

Click to expand...

To be fair, my sales manager has rung our other Peugeot Dealer in Worthing to see if they could spare somebody for the day, but being June/July it is the middle of the holiday season and they have no-one spare.
My manager is gutted for me too, he offered to re-imburse any money it has cost me, but it's the time and effort spent in organising it that really hurts


----------



## chrisd (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm really sorry Rob, I know how much you enjoy this meet


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 22, 2017)

Have messages out to few mates Rob who I know are good guys and who would be happy to pay if they can make it. I'll keep you posted although the short notice is against us I'd say.


----------



## irip (Jun 22, 2017)

Smiffy, i know i give you plenty of stick on here (and receive plenty back)  but i am truly gutted mate.

Any chance we can all phone up tomorrow and book a test drive with a salesman for Monday, all proper names and stuff. get you out all day showing us your nice new motors.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 22, 2017)

irip said:



			Smiffy, i know i give you plenty of stick on here (and receive plenty back)  but i am truly gutted mate.

Any chance we can all phone up tomorrow and book a test drive with a salesman for Monday, all proper names and stuff. get you out all day showing us your nice new motors.
		
Click to expand...

That was my idea too Ian - we all place orders with Rob and then get him to fail us on the finance later in the week.

Desperate measures for desperate situations &#128064;&#128064;


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 22, 2017)

Crap stuff Rob.  Really sorry mate.


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 22, 2017)

Well on the bright side there's more breakfast sausages for the rest of us.

Gutted for you Smiffy, we'll make sure the auld Pharts don't get to much of a drubbing


----------



## rosecott (Jun 22, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Looking for a last minute replacement for me. Cost? Feck all.
I have PM'd Jim (Rosecott) as he may have somebody so got to give him first crack but if anyone has got a mate who could make it at short notice, please let me know.
		
Click to expand...

I had taken the precaution of having let Smiffy know that had a late substitute ready for action in the event of a late withdrawal. I never for a moment thought that he would be needed for the blessed Rob. I am personally extremely gutted as the Gainsborough event's cancellation means that I will miss the spectacle of Rob hanging out the window fagging it at 5 in the morning. I am hoping that the late substitute I have arranged will be a "Fart Ringer*


----------



## GB72 (Jun 22, 2017)

IanM said:



			Also I hear booze is expensive there.... do we resort to student trick of ordering cokes and have a bottle whisky under the table?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure but as a member of a golf club in the same hotel chain my members card may get beer price reductions there like I get at Belton Woods.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 22, 2017)

Gutted for you rob, pull a sickie mush, who the hell buys a car on a monday ?
surely thursday is giro day :smirk:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 22, 2017)

Gutted for you mate, I was really looking forward to our game on Sunday.


----------



## Crow (Jun 22, 2017)

What a bummer Rob!

I can't believe they'd do this to you, especially Mrs Long-weekend, she must be a right so and so.

The weekend won't be the same without you but we'll do our best to uphold the honour of the OFs.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 22, 2017)

GB72 said:



			Not sure but as a member of a golf club in the same hotel chain my members card may get beer price reductions there like I get at Belton Woods.
		
Click to expand...

Wow - all the drinks on you then!!!


----------



## Dando (Jun 22, 2017)

Gutted you can't make it mate given the effort you put in getting everything sorted


----------



## GG26 (Jun 23, 2017)

Just seen this, gutted for you Rob especially after all the work you have put into the meet.  We will try and uphold the honour of the Farts (or at least not get drubbed as badly as last year!).


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 23, 2017)

Even a decent nights sleep hasn't made me feel any better.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 23, 2017)

Awful news Rob! You will be missed.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 23, 2017)

SteveW86 said:



			Awful news Rob! You will be missed.
		
Click to expand...

I'm just annoyed that in the 4 months March-June she has taken 6 week-ends off


----------



## Region3 (Jun 23, 2017)

I had to cancel time off I'd booked to play in an open a couple of weeks ago and I was fuming. I can only imagine how much worse this feels :angry:

Gutted you can't make it Rob.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 23, 2017)

Gutted for you Rob! Sounds very dodgy to me, especially as you'd booked it so far in advance. 

Personal thanks for all your hard work over the past year getting this arranged. 

One silver lining for you. The fixed odds you got last week at 25-1 on a Farts victory look fantastic compared to today's 5-1. Well done you 


Smiffy said:



			Even a decent nights sleep hasn't made me feel any better.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## teegirl (Jun 23, 2017)

So sorry for you Rob,  looking forward to the meet so much and you were the icing on the cake ...... the cherry on the top ...... it just wont be the same 

Time to change job and buy a tackle shop


----------



## chrisd (Jun 23, 2017)

teegirl said:



			Time to change job and buy a tackle shop 

Click to expand...

Apparently his tackle is something of a disappointment Jan!:smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 23, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Apparently his tackle is something of a disappointment Jan!:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

You wouldn't want it up your nose as a wart......


----------



## chrisd (Jun 23, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			You wouldn't want it up your nose as a wart......
		
Click to expand...

Very delicately put Robert!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jun 23, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			To be fair, my sales manager has rung our other Peugeot Dealer in Worthing to see if they could spare somebody for the day, but being June/July it is the middle of the holiday season and they have no-one spare.
My manager is gutted for me too, he offered to re-imburse any money it has cost me, but it's the time and effort spent in organising it that really hurts
		
Click to expand...

I'm not even involved in this but I feel gutted for you.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 23, 2017)

Uniforms ready, let the battle commence....


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 23, 2017)

Kraxx68 said:



			Uniforms ready, let the battle commence....
View attachment 22977

Click to expand...

Bollocks


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 23, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Bollocks


Click to expand...

They finally dropped or you found them again... oo:


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (Jun 23, 2017)

Rob  -  It won't be the same without you.  Real shame.  Make sure you book next year's holiday NOW, so the b!*ch can't claim the date!


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 23, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Well that's it. I'm out. After almost a year of organisation, chasing up payments, negotiating with the hotel, I can't make it. No way, no how. I am fecking gutted. Absolutely gutted.
:angry:
		
Click to expand...

Gutted, just caught up on the previous posts... truly sorry, gonna miss you & after all that work you've put in...


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 23, 2017)

virtuocity said:



			I would never condone buying one of their large beers out a bottle (Â£6 or something), supping it, then heading out to empty a nice half bottle of spirits into it.  

Shame the cola is about Â£3!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Shame on you Grasshopper/Whippersnaper for telling my secret formula, to all the forum.:rofl::cheers: anyway , wish I could've been  there, enjoy guys and Gal.:thup:


----------



## teegirl (Jun 23, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Apparently his tackle is something of a disappointment Jan!:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

oh dear, old fart and still so innocent


----------



## chrisd (Jun 24, 2017)

teegirl said:



			oh dear, old fart and still so innocent 

Click to expand...

You, me or him?  &#128513;


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 24, 2017)

FFS!! To top it all off, it now looks like I have got to work tomorrow as well.
I'm seriously pissed off with the motor trade.


----------



## Leftie (Jun 24, 2017)

Really feel for you Rob.

Gutted that you can't make the meet.


----------



## Crow (Jun 24, 2017)

That's it, I'll never buy a Peugeot.


----------



## Leftie (Jun 24, 2017)

Crow said:



			That's it, I'll never buy a Peugeot.
		
Click to expand...

I had one as a company car ............

once


----------



## Fish (Jun 24, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			FFS!! To top it all off, it now looks like I have got to work tomorrow as well.
I'm seriously pissed off with the motor trade.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think it's the motor trade per se, just you've joined sonewhere with piss poor management and with management with no balls.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 24, 2017)

Be afraid you Whippersnappers, us oldies are on our way ............... slowly with loads of toilet breaks, but we are coming!


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 24, 2017)

Beer in the trolley, yay or nay?


----------



## chrisd (Jun 24, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Beer in the trolley, yay or nay?
		
Click to expand...

Weak tea


----------



## Fish (Jun 24, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Weak tea
		
Click to expand...

With loads of Bromide in &#128540;


----------



## IanM (Jun 24, 2017)

In a pub in Retford....near my overnight stop and on to FP in the morning.  Looking forward to seeing you lot tomorrow!


----------



## Crow (Jun 24, 2017)

Just choosing the perfect shade of beige to go with my blue shirt for tomorrow's match.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 24, 2017)

Crow said:



			Just choosing the perfect shade of beige to go with my blue shirt for tomorrow's match.
		
Click to expand...

Knew I could rely on you Nick..&#128077;&#128076;&#128514;


----------



## chrisd (Jun 24, 2017)

Fish said:



			With loads of Bromide in &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

...........  and a spoonful of sugar!


----------



## Fish (Jun 24, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Knew I could rely on you Nick..&#128077;&#128076;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Easy for 1 old swinger to spot  another, Fragger's too sharp for you, you should team up with Nick more and become the Millican & Nesbit of golfing partnerships &#128514; #OldMenInBeige &#128514;


----------



## GG26 (Jun 24, 2017)

Got cut a shot today, just trying to make the Whippersnappers think they have a chance.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 24, 2017)

Crow said:



			That's it, I'll never buy a Peugeot.
		
Click to expand...

Flippin French!!!


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 24, 2017)

:whoo:



IanM said:



			In a pub in Retford....near my overnight stop and on to FP in the morning.  Looking forward to seeing you lot tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 24, 2017)

Just put on my blue anorak, white cap and driving gloves and leaving now as my Morris Traveller doesn't go any faster than 15mph.

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Hooker (Jun 24, 2017)

Sorry you can't make it Rob, won't be the same without you.

Looking forward to this apart from the 4 hour drive!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 25, 2017)

Well up early (as usual) and I should be packing my car around this time to head up to meet you all.
Seriously pissed off that I won't be there but hope you all have a great week-end, my thoughts will be wandering up to Lincolnshire a good few times over the next couple of days.
Keep me up to date with how things are going, good luck to the Old Farts but irrespective of who wins, I hope you all have a great time and that the weather stays kind to you.
Here's to next year lads.
#browbeatenbutnotout.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 25, 2017)

Gutted for you Rob, but we'll raise a glass or two in your honour..&#128077;&#127867;


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 25, 2017)

Thanks again for all your hard work Rob and really sorry you won't be there. &#128542;


----------



## chrisd (Jun 25, 2017)

Cheers Rob for your good wishes. In to work with a real strop on if it were me!


----------



## Fish (Jun 25, 2017)

Safe journeys everyone, will see you all around lunchtime.

For those who didn't watch it last year, vengence is a dish best served cold....

[video=youtube_share;I4kep450ENo]https://youtu.be/I4kep450ENo?list=FLO0I-584WcU-2ck7Ek9InFw[/video]


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 25, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Cheers Rob for your good wishes. *In to work with a real strop on if it were me!*

Click to expand...

Unfortunately Chris, that won't sell me many cars mate
But I know what you mean


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 25, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Well up early (as usual) and I should be packing my car around this time to head up to meet you all.
Seriously pissed off that I won't be there but hope you all have a great week-end, my thoughts will be wandering up to Lincolnshire a good few times over the next couple of days.
Keep me up to date with how things are going, good luck to the Old Farts but irrespective of who wins, I hope you all have a great time and that the weather stays kind to you.
Here's to next year lads.
#browbeatenbutnotout.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Smithy, we'll meet again, don't know when some sunny day.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 25, 2017)

Weather is fine up this way this morning.  A little overcast but 20 degrees slight breeze. See you all soon


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 25, 2017)

Safe journey all


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 25, 2017)

Fragger, Imurg and Dando on site 

Imurgs buying, be quick before the moths work out what's happening and reclaim his wallet


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 25, 2017)

Johnnydee is in the building.


----------



## IanM (Jun 25, 2017)

Mmm.....oldish looking blokes dressed in blue sat at the table.... must be our lot@


----------



## Fish (Jun 25, 2017)

The Eagle has landed and is being fed & watered &#127948;&#65039;&#9971;&#65039;&#128077;


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jun 25, 2017)

Are you down at the clubhouse building boys or main hotel?


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 25, 2017)

Radders is in the building...:whoo:


----------



## dan2844 (Jun 25, 2017)

Rooms are available now to check in early. I've just checked in!


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 25, 2017)

Me and James will be there circa 1345


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 25, 2017)

rosecott said:



			You may have forgotten that I was with you and Billy last year when we were supplementing whatever we had in the glass with Billy's best brandy.
		
Click to expand...

Clype, grass , snitch ,


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 25, 2017)

It would appear that after the 4 balls the little boys are up against the more mature people, the score being 5 1/2 - 4 1/2

So all to play for in the singles


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 25, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			It would appear that after the 4 balls the little boys are up against the more mature people, the score being 5 1/2 - 4 1/2

So all to play for in the singles 

Click to expand...

Well done TOFs , who won their games and who lost ?


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 25, 2017)

I like Smithy tactics to bring a ringer in his place oo: but the youngens are holding fast :whoo:


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jun 26, 2017)

To clarify it's 4-0 on drinking to the snappers with Snell, Beezerk, The Bren Clayton and myself just calling it a night.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 26, 2017)

Kraxx68 said:



			I like Smithy tactics to bring a ringer in his place oo: but the youngens are holding fast :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Don't blame me, blame Rosecott!!
I've never met the geezer.


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2017)

Merv_swerve said:



			To clarify it's 4-0 on drinking to the snappers with Snell, Beezerk, The Bren Clayton and myself just calling it a night.
		
Click to expand...

Bad people, these young uns were trying to keep me up but I resisted and went to bed. 

Dirty tactics to get me pished so I don't whoop their captains ass today, but with having some gout stings yesterday afternoon and Kraxx68 in bed an hour before me, I retired gracefully &#128521;

I own Ruff Driver & Merve_Swerve , I'm now going to mount their captains head on my wall &#128540;&#128514;&#127948;&#65039;&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 26, 2017)

Bloody wish I were there
:angry::angry::angry:


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Bloody wish I were there
:angry::angry::angry:
		
Click to expand...

We do too matey &#128077;

Some good draws, I think the youngsters were a little cocky on arrival but got brought down to earth yesterday, the singles today will be interesting and I'm confident Rich & myself will get us off to start we need &#128526;&#127948;&#65039;&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 26, 2017)

It's going to be tight
With 10 singles matches to come in, the scores are 10 each 
All square 

The tension is mounting


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			It's going to be tight
With 10 singles matches to come in, the scores are 10 each 
All square 

The tension is mounting 

Click to expand...

I don't care, I have the captains head well and truly mounted &#128540;

That's 2 wins from 2 for the &#128031;&#128031;&#128031;&#128031;&#128031;&#128031;


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 26, 2017)

Stop press
the Old Farts have beaten the Whippersnappers 

We done it for Smiffy 

Oh yes &#128526;&#128514;


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 26, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Stop press
the Old Farts have beaten the Whippersnappers 

We done it for Smiffy 

Oh yes &#128526;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

WELL DONE GUYS :whoo::thup:


----------



## Imurg (Jun 26, 2017)

Huge thanks to Sniffy for organising this event. Superb from start to finish
Thanks to the Skippers - BiM and Kraxx
Thanks to IanM, Bren, James, Dave and Ian for the company - some good stuff, some not so good but banter and laughs aplenty.
Got 1/2 a point against Irip - a good battle all square going down the last - worked out how to hit my irons. Put a 7 iron to 10 ft..Ian put one to 15, both putts shaved the hole and a "Good:Good" was agreed.
Smashing weekend. Just might have to come again...


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 26, 2017)

That's absolutely fantastic news lads. Well played!!
I'm just glad that everybody had a good time if I'm honest.
That's 1-1 in the series then. 
Next years event will be bigger and better.
You'll see.
And I guarantee, I'll be there.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 26, 2017)

Have to add my thanks for a great couple of days. Well done to the old geezers. Just happy that i won both of my matches (ok beezerk carried me for much of the pairs match)


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 26, 2017)

Congrats to the old farts






A great weekend , good to meet some new faces, roll on next year.


----------



## Region3 (Jun 26, 2017)

Home, unpacked, sorted, knackered.

Another top couple of days with some good - and some not so good - golf.

Thanks to...

Smiffy for doing all the organisey things. Gutted you missed out but hope next year is better for you being there.

Kraxx and BiM for doing the captainy things on site. Splendidly done chaps.

Fish, Merv_swerve, Ruff driver, Snell, 2blue and Brendan for your company over the 2 days and ignoring me tutting at perfectly good shots.

To everyone else for making the last couple of days enjoyable as always.


Obviously it's all about the taking part, but anyone else been on the last 2 winning sides?


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jun 26, 2017)

Great weekend everybody, and well done to Smiffys Ol' Boys.

BiM and Kraxxx did a fine job as Captains and it was really good to see some familiar faces and some new.

If it's at Pines again next year I'll defo be back, determined to get some points on the board!

Cheers to all involved.


----------



## GG26 (Jun 26, 2017)

A cracking couple of days.

Thanks to GB72 (twice), AnotherDouble, Beezerk, Merve_swere & PuttPuttSteve for great company on the course and it was good to meet some familiar faces from my first meet a year ago and some new ones as well.

My golf has at last taken a major step forward just in the last few weeks and I was pleased that translated to my play at Forest Pines. Driving and chipping were good, mid-irons and putting less so.  

Many thanks for organising again Smiffy and we brought home the bragging rights in your honour.  Thanks too to BlueinMunich for ably stepping in as captain and for all who were there for making it a great meet.


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks too Smiffy for his organisational skills.

Also thanks too the two captains Richard and Stu. 

For the real thanks to everyone that had to watch my truely awful golf, Snell, Chrisd, Puttputtsteve, BiM, Kraxx and fish.


----------



## moogie (Jun 26, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			That's absolutely fantastic news lads. Well played!!
I'm just glad that everybody had a good time if I'm honest.
That's 1-1 in the series then. 
Next years event will be bigger and better.
You'll see.
*And I guarantee, I'll be there.*

Click to expand...


That's good to hear Rob &#128077;

Hats off to you again for putting all this together again
Weather was outstanding too&#128526;

Congrats to the old farts on their victory
They really turned it around in today's singles ties &#128079;

Another year to meet a few more ugly mugs,  I can now put to their forum names

Great round on Sunday with butcher,  johnnydee (what a putter) and tee girl
Hard fought half at the last 
Followed by a good tussle today with leftie,  in company with James and grumpy 

Excellent 2 days ,  efficiently run by our 2 captains BIM and Kraxx,  with what appeared to be a bit of input from our friendly moderator Fragger

Roll on next year Rob


----------



## IanM (Jun 26, 2017)

Just got in...couple of stops on motorways ..... 

What a great couple of days.  Echo all the previous comments.   Great to put names and faces to forum nicknames!

Many thanks to all the graft to put this together....


----------



## Dando (Jun 26, 2017)

All unpacked and with a captain Morgans spiced in hand.

great weekend seeing yet more new faces and some very familiar old ones.

thanks to those who put up with me for the 2 rounds and here's to next year


----------



## Crow (Jun 26, 2017)

Cracking couple of days as usual.

Hats off to Smiffy, such a shame you weren't there to revel in the glory, and to BlueinMunich and Kraxx for ably captaining the sides.

Thanks for yesterday's game to khamelion, Richy and 2blue yesterday for a good betterball match, especially to 2blue who played excellent golf, I contributed once or twice.

And thanks today to Dando who is a great ball striker, but I was fortunate to catch him on a day when he was struggling to get off the tee and the score flattered me. Thanks also to Chrisd and Dan2844 for the company, good to get reacquainted with Dan's supersonic swing speed!

But most of all, well played the Old Farts! :thup:


----------



## grumpyjock (Jun 26, 2017)

Another great forum meet with excellent partners and guests.
Pity the golf game was not up to scratch but an excellent result for the GoF's.
It was a real pity that the organiser Rob was not there as he would have a[had some choice words to say.
I shall look forward to the next game next year.
Great to meet some old friends and to make some new ones.
See you all at H4H's at Hankley.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 26, 2017)

Just home after a super 2 days. Thanks Rob, IBM and Kraxx for everything and so sorry you weren't there to cheer us in Rob

the food was much better as a carvery this year, everything else was just as good and great to see all the old faces and some new ones. Now boasting a 100% record over the 2 meets but Dan and his supersonic swing took some beating today and the 5 and 3 scoreline was a bit flattering. 

Cheers to Putt putt Steve as my partner, Paperboy and Snell for an enjoyable game on Saturday and to Dan2844 (the fastest swing ive ever seen) for great fun today and to also to Crow and Dando for their great company today

Also many thanks for brother Twinman for driving this year. Roll on next year and WELL DONE YOU FARTS!!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 26, 2017)

Just in after a ropey journey back (horrible M1) but now with glass of vino sitting beside me.

Just to reiterate what has been said - Rob, thanks for the organisation and hard work to set up a great two days with weather to match!! 

To the skippers for keeping it all afloat.

To my PPs over the two days Tee Girl (Jan), ButcherCD (Chris) and Moogie (Brian) all excellent company where we battled to end up with a fair half.

And today with Chris (again) Bezerk ( Martin) and Another Double (Chris 2) again top men and our singles played in excellent good spirit and humour but keeping it competitive also.

Nice too to put faces to forum names - good to see Rosecot, Irip Fish and to meet Fragger, Imurg, Dando and so many others too.

By the way, has anyone mentioned the Farts won?


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 26, 2017)

Just home and Mrs AD has unpacked. What can I say that hasn't already. Nothing. Great weekend that was well organised. Cheers to my plying partner of yesterday GG26, oh for your consistency off the tee. Well done to our snappers yesterday, beezerk and GB72. A good 4&2 win for you guys. Well played. Today my opponent Beezerk, well played mate but I just hung on for a 1 up win and the our companions for today Johnny D and ButcherCD. Thanks for the company. Looking forward to next year already


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 26, 2017)

moogie said:



			Excellent 2 days ,  efficiently run by our 2 captains BIM and Kraxx,  with what appeared to be a bit of input from our friendly moderator Fragger
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Moogie, but all I did was shout out the names of the next match group as I was last out on Sunday, did the same this morning and then passed the baton onto the very experienced 2Blue

Great weekend all round, Hotel was very good, food ace and I really liked the 3 courses although i'm a bit tree blind now 
very happy to have contributed a point in the singles (sorry SteveW86 ) and it was very good to see the Whippersnappers accept their crushing defeat with good grace although I did sense a slight dampening in the corner of Khamelion's eye 

As always great to meet up with faces old and new, Nice to play with Rosecott, Hooker and Dan2844 yesterday and SteveW86, Twinman and Radbourne2010 today, Hope the shockingly bright red trews didnt put anyone off their stride 

Well done Smiffy, BIM & Kraxx, certainly going to be there next time :whoo:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 26, 2017)

Well the golf was certainly more fun than the journey back :angry:  I feel a visit to the Random Irritations thread coming on...

Firstly huge thanks for Smiffy for organising it all and a big thank you to everyone who came for getting into the spirit of the weekend, thanks to Kraxx for sharing the onerous captaincy duties :lol:  & to our unpaid vice-captain Fragger for his help and to all my playing partners and opponents, particularly Raph who carried my not inconsiderable bulk for more than a few holes yesterday until I eventually woke up; hope you're back next year mate. :thup:

Right, as requested, here are today's match results tithe the running order;

Overnight, Old Farts 4.5 - 5.5 Whippersnappers, I believe the opposition captain may have the results sheetâ€¦.. And then it went

Fish beat Kraxx68                           Old Farts 5.5 - 5.5 Whippersnappers
Blue in Munich beat Paperboy           Old Farts 6.5 - 5.5 Whippersnappers
another double beat Beezerk            Old Farts 7.5 - 5.5 Whippersnappers
Johnny Dee stuffed butchered           Old Farts 8.5 - 5.5 Whippersnappers
Imurg halved with Irip                     Old Farts 9 - 6 Whippersnappers
IanM lost to Virtuocity                     Old Farts 9 - 7 Whippersnappers
HeavyGrebo lost to Richy                 Old Farts 9 - 8 Whippersnappers
Rosecott lost to Hooker                    Old Farts 9 - 9 Whippersnappers
PhilTheFragger beat SteveW86           Old Farts 10 - 9 Whippersnappers
Twinman stuffed by Radbourne2010    Old Farts 10 - 10 Whippersnappers
Leftie lost to Moogie                         Old Farts 10 - 11 Whippersnappers
GrumpyJock lost to James Hay           Old Farts 10 - 12 Whippersnappers
PuttPuttSteve lost to GB72                 Old Farts 10 - 13 Whippersnappers
GG26 beat Merv_Swerve                   Old Farts 11 - 13 Whippersnappers
TeeGirl halved with Ruff-Driver          Old Farts 11.5 - 13.5 Whippersnappers
Raph beat Khamelion                        Old Farts 12.5 - 13.5 Whippersnappers
2blue beat Brendon Clayton                Old Farts 13.5 - 13.5 Whippersnappers
Region3 beat Snell                            Old Farts 14.5 - 13.5 Whippersnappers
Chrisd beat Snell                              Old Farts 15.5 - 13.5 Whippersnappers
Crow beat Dando                              Old Farts 16.5 - 13.5 Whippersnappers

Apologies to anyone whose forum name I've misspelt; Smiffy, have you booked next year's one yetâ€¦â€¦â€¦


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 26, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well the golf was certainly more fun than the journey back :angry:  I feel a visit to the Random Irritations thread coming on...

Firstly huge thanks for Smiffy for organising it all and a big thank you to everyone who came for getting into the spirit of the weekend, thanks to Kraxx for sharing the onerous captaincy duties :lol:  & to our unpaid vice-captain Fragger for his help and to all my playing partners and opponents, particularly Raph who carried my not inconsiderable bulk for more than a few holes yesterday until I eventually woke up; hope you're back next year mate. :thup:

Right, as requested, here are today's match results tithe the running order;

Overnight, Old Farts 4.5 - 5.5 Whippersnappers, I believe the opposition captain may have the results sheetâ€¦.. And then it went

Fish beat Kraxx68                           Old Farts 5.5 - 5.5 Whippersnappers
Blue in Munich beat Paperboy           Old Farts 6.5 - 5.5 Whippersnappers
another double beat Beezerk            Old Farts 7.5 - 5.5 Whippersnappers
Johnny Dee stuffed butchered           Old Farts 8.5 - 5.5 Whippersnappers
Imurg halved with Irip                     Old Farts 9 - 6 Whippersnappers
IanM lost to Virtuocity                     Old Farts 9 - 7 Whippersnappers
HeavyGrebo lost to Richy                 Old Farts 9 - 8 Whippersnappers
Rosecott lost to Hooker                    Old Farts 9 - 9 Whippersnappers
PhilTheFragger beat SteveW86           Old Farts 10 - 9 Whippersnappers
Twinman stuffed by Radbourne2010    Old Farts 10 - 10 Whippersnappers
Leftie lost to Moogie                         Old Farts 10 - 11 Whippersnappers
GrumpyJock lost to James Hay           Old Farts 10 - 12 Whippersnappers
PuttPuttSteve lost to GB72                 Old Farts 10 - 13 Whippersnappers
GG26 beat Merv_Swerve                   Old Farts 11 - 13 Whippersnappers
TeeGirl halved with Ruff-Driver          Old Farts 11.5 - 13.5 Whippersnappers
Raph beat Khamelion                        Old Farts 12.5 - 13.5 Whippersnappers
2blue beat Brendon Clayton                Old Farts 13.5 - 13.5 Whippersnappers
Region3 beat Snell                            Old Farts 14.5 - 13.5 Whippersnappers
Chrisd beat Snell                              Old Farts 15.5 - 13.5 Whippersnappers
Crow beat Dando                              Old Farts 16.5 - 13.5 Whippersnappers

Apologies to anyone whose forum name I've misspelt; Smiffy, have you booked next year's one yetâ€¦â€¦â€¦ 

Click to expand...

Well that didn't space as I typed it! :angry:  Fragger, HELP!!


----------



## dan2844 (Jun 26, 2017)

Echoing everything previous! 
Thank you to Charlie, Phil and Jim for a good game on day one, a very closely contested match.
And thanks also to Chris for a truely enjoyable match today which was very entertaining. Many thanks to Nick & James for the company today too, it was a great round with great people.

Apologies to everyone for the wild driving and hello again to all the players I met on the wrong fairways (rough/trees/long grass)! 

Cant wait for more of the same next year.


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks to Richard (BIM) & Stu (Kraxx68) for their excellent captaincy roles & Phil (Fragger) for his Starter role keeping everyone moving. 

Thanks to my partner Gary (Region3) in the pairs and to our opposition Jay (Ruff Driver) and I think Merve &#128521; (Merve_Swerve) on day 1 in the pairs, which we won &#128526;&#128031; 

Thanks again to Stu (Kraxx68) who I was drawn against for the singles, it was a good match, you missed some chances to pull level but I also missed some small putts to pull away further earlier in the round, all ifs & buts mate &#128526;&#128031;

Thanks to the other singles pair in the one sided match between Richard (BIM) and Simon (Paperboy). 

Thanks must still go to Smiffy who arranged everything including the weather this year,, cheers matey &#128077;&#128526;

The Carvery is a huge improvement and overall everything ran like clockwork. 

It would be good if we could finish on the Pines on the last day, that way we can see and support everyone coming in unlike on the Beeches which is up the track out of view. 

Well done to all that attended, especially those from the Deep South & Scotland, a great meet, bigger numbers and everyone played and got into the spirit of the occasion superbly with some great banter being exchanged. 

And next years date is.......&#129300;


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 27, 2017)

Fish said:



			Thanks to Richard (BIM) & Stu (Kraxx68) for their excellent captaincy roles & Phil (Fragger) for his Starter role keeping everyone moving. 

Thanks to my partner Gary (Region3) in the pairs and to our opposition Jay (Ruff Driver) and I think Merve &#62985; (Merve_Swerve) on day 1 in the pairs, which we won &#62990;&#62495; 

Thanks again to Stu (Kraxx68) who I was drawn against for the singles, it was a good match, you missed some chances to pull level but I also missed some small putts to pull away further earlier in the round, all ifs & buts mate &#62990;&#62495;

Thanks to the other singles pair in the one sided match between Richard (BIM) and Simon (Paperboy). 

Thanks must still go to Smiffy who arranged everything including the weather this year,, cheers matey &#62541;&#62990;

The Carvery is a huge improvement and overall everything ran like clockwork. 

*It would be good if we could finish on the Pines on the last day, that way we can see and support everyone coming in unlike on the Beeches which is up the track out of view. *

Well done to all that attended, especially those from the Deep South & Scotland, a great meet, bigger numbers and everyone played and got into the spirit of the occasion superbly with some great banter being exchanged. 

And next years date is.......&#63764;
		
Click to expand...

I very good idea Robin (and I had overlooked this I must be honest) and I'm sure it could be arranged.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 27, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			I very good idea Robin (and I had overlooked this I must be honest) and I'm sure it could be arranged.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I concur with Robin on this one to finish on the Pines... Was a good match as well, still grinding on the 3, 3 putts which really killed me...

Cheers again Smithy for all your hard work and master plan not to turn up, your replacement (ringer) was on fire...


----------



## richy (Jun 27, 2017)

Kraxx68 said:



			Yeah, I concur with Robin on this one to finish on the Pines... Was a good match as well, still grinding on the 3, 3 putts which really killed me...

Cheers again Smithy for all your hard work and master plan not to turn up, your replacement (ringer) was on fire... 

Click to expand...

When's your press conference Stu?


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 27, 2017)

richy said:



			When's your press conference Stu?
		
Click to expand...

You missed it, must have been when you were watching antiques road show...


----------



## richy (Jun 27, 2017)

Really enjoyed what was my first proper forum meet. I'll definitely be back for more. 

Thanks to Dave for the partnership on day 1 even though we lost and thanks Nick & Dave for taking us to the absolute cleaners 

Thanks for the game on day 2 Tony and thanks for the great company Charlie and Jim too, thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## richy (Jun 27, 2017)

Kraxx68 said:



			You missed it, must have been when you were watching antiques road show...
		
Click to expand...

Never miss it mate. 

How's your future looking then?


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 27, 2017)

richy said:



			When's your press conference Stu?
		
Click to expand...

If there is going to be a coup Richy as there might be an unsettling in the snapper ranks, who will the new top dog be?


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2017)

richy said:



			Never miss it mate. 

How's your future looking then? 

Click to expand...

He has the backing of the chairman &#128563;

#KissOfDesth &#128540;


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 27, 2017)

First off, thank you for organising the meet Smiffy, you efforts are very much appreciated, with the auld farts doing you proud in your absence.

Well played the auld farts, I'm guessing the late night meeting in BiMs room and the rousing team talk did the trick, we would've known what was said but Kraxx planted the listening device in the wrong room, at first we thought he had got it right as all we heard was moans and groans, but then we realised it was.....and we didn't see Kraxx after that.

Seriously though, thank you to Richard for stepping in to captain the OFs and to Stu for once again being the WS captain.

Sunday, was a close run match between myself and Richy v 2Blue and Crow right up until we hit our tee shots on the first, at which point 2Blue and Crow got a lead and never looked back. Well played farts, even though we lost, the craic was good, the company was good and it was a thoroughly enjoyable round of golf. Cheers Richy for the company I know we'll do better next year.

Monday started off good, all square at the turn and then my game vanished, I was pushing something alien around the course trying to hit a little white sphere and had know idea how to do it, I think over nine holes I got my putter out once. In the end the match was all over with three to play. Well played and thank you Raph for putting up with my hacking around the back 9, it was a pleasure to compete against you and look forward to doing it again sometime, where hopefully I can give you a better game. Jan (TeeGirl) and Jay (Ruff Driver) made up our four and it was great sharing the course with you both. At one point I thought Tee Girl  was going to pull out a deck chair as she spent that much time in the sand, Ruff Drivers approach play was spot on, lost count of the number of times from around the 150 mark the ball as knocked in stiff.

All in all a great couple of days, thank you to everyone who played, hacked, duffed, stiffed and putted.


----------



## teegirl (Jun 27, 2017)

Great week end, big thank you to all the work from Rob and everyone on the day :thup:

Wonderful playing partners and even had good weather.

Its a great venue, not just because its only an hours drive for me :smirk:


----------



## Hooker (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks to Smiffy for organising a great trip, cant have been easy getting payments and booking for 40 people.

The Captains did a great job organising the teams and the draw for the singles was good fun.

Thanks to Dan, PhiltheFragger, HeavyGrebo, Richy and especially to Rosecott who had to put up with me over both days (I think he is still recovering). He started too well both days starting Sunday with a Par and Monday with a birdie!.....unfortunately it could only go downhill from there. He and Phil gave us a good close game and in the singles.

It was great to see everyone and to hear about the tussles that went on, I agree it would have been good to see the games coming in from the clubhouse. But I'm not sure how many games actually got to the 18th!


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 27, 2017)

Hooker said:



			Thanks to Smiffy for organising a great trip, cant have been easy getting payments and booking for 40 people.

The Captains did a great job organising the teams and the draw for the singles was good fun.

Thanks to Dan, PhiltheFragger, HeavyGrebo, Richy and especially to Rosecott who had to put up with me over both days (I think he is still recovering). He started too well both days starting Sunday with a Par and Monday with a birdie!.....unfortunately it could only go downhill from there. He and Phil gave us a good close game and in the singles.

It was great to see everyone and to hear about the tussles that went on, I agree it would have been good to see the games coming in from the clubhouse. But I'm not sure how many games actually got to the 18th!
		
Click to expand...

But it's got to be the easiest place to retrieve your horse smiler &#128014;&#128052;&#128077;


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 27, 2017)

Forget the Miracle of Medinah. 

Henceforth the Farts' comeback on day two shall be known as - *Chastisement Day (we did it for Smiffy)

*I think Sky is editing the footage for broadcast if there's a rain delay during this year's Open :thup:


----------



## Hooker (Jun 27, 2017)

I dunno about any horse but I certainly played like an ass!


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 27, 2017)

Hooker said:



			I dunno about any horse but I certainly played like an ass!

Click to expand...

On the back 9 yesterday I played like and ass with no hind legs.


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 27, 2017)

Belated post!  

Great weekend that started off with Cheifi0 hosting James and I at Moor Allerton.  Really cool place and a really solid golf course.  Despite some dodgy caddying advice by Josh and some ropey golf, I thoroughly enjoyed my round.  Thanks mate!!!

A heavy night in Leeds followed which served as a definite reminder that my clubbing days are well and truly over.

Met up with everyone at Forest Pines in good spirits, if a little 'tired' from the night before.  Enjoyed a cracking round with James, Grumpyjock and Twinman, securing a pretty comfortable point for the 'snappers.  Good chat on the way round- thanks for your company.

Checking in was a bit of a pain in the arse to be honest.  Process took around 25 minutes after the receptionist seemed certain that I was bunking with someone called 'Brenda Bainbridge' in a double room, and that she believed this to be my wife.  Unfortunately, FP were unable to provide a picture of Brenda, so I opted to gamble by declaring that I hadn't heard of this lady before.  She then had to print off all the names, cross-check them against the GM Forum page with our 'real names', get me to email her the list, go through a long winded head-scratching process, before handing over a set of keys for a room.  She also stated that the money paid to FP didn't match what the total bill was.  Smiffy- you may receive a call from them, but I doubt it.

Agree with the comments about catering- the carvery was superb and a huge improvement on last years' grub.  Was stuffed, but still made room for some pudding and bourbon before retiring at a respectable 1130pm.

Following a modest breakfast(!), I played in a four ball with the 3 Ian's- superb company lads, we had a good few laughs along the way.  Happy to take a point against IanM and it was fun watching how close the other match was, which ended with a very hard-fought draw.

Overall, me and my Scottish buddy brought home 3 points for the 'snappers..... what the hell happened to the rest of you mugs????!!  A (begrudgingly) congrats to the Old Farts, well played.

A mega HUGE thanks to Smiffy for organising, and well done to those who stepped in.  I'm in for next year for definite!!!

Oh, and if anyone ended up bunking with Brenda, let me know what I could have won....


----------



## chrisd (Jun 27, 2017)

I reckon Brenda had a very lucky escape!


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 27, 2017)

chrisd said:



			I reckon Brenda had a very lucky escape!
		
Click to expand...

Probably right Chris.  Sorry didn't have time to hang about at the end to say cheerio pal.


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2017)

chrisd said:



			I reckon Brenda had a very lucky escape!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, she didn't accept Scottish notes &#128540;


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 27, 2017)

Fish said:



			Yeah, she didn't accept Scottish notes &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

I honestly thought this was a thing of the past!!!  Couldn't pay for anything anywhere without staff inspecting every note under the microscope.


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2017)

virtuocity said:



			I honestly thought this was a thing of the past!!!  Couldn't pay for anything anywhere without staff inspecting every note under the microscope.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to do with the Scottish notes, they'd have done the same with English notes &#128540;

#DodgyLookingCharacter &#128514;


----------



## chrisd (Jun 27, 2017)

virtuocity said:



			Probably right Chris.  Sorry didn't have time to hang about at the end to say cheerio pal.
		
Click to expand...

Great to see you again Dave.


----------



## LIG (Jun 27, 2017)

virtuocity said:



			Oh, and if anyone ended up bunking with Brenda,* let me know what I could have won...*.
		
Click to expand...


Actually, might have been Brenda... who knows what you might've won then Dave! :rofl:


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 27, 2017)

LIG said:



			Actually, might have been Brenda... who knows what you might've won then Dave! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Defo not- he was on the list as well.


----------



## Jimboh (Jun 27, 2017)

*Great weekend at Forest Pines*

Just wanted to say a big thanks to all the guys that were at the old farts v whippersnappers. My first time there but will deffo be back next year. 
I met a lot of great guys and had a good laugh as well as playing a great golf course, all in was a great weekend. 

&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## grumpyjock (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: Great weekend at Forest Pines*

A warm welcome to the forum and a great weekend. If your are who i think a welcome to the world of forum golf.
May we meet up again in Scotland with the other gol weekend from there. I missed the Cartnoustie and Thrump weekend last year but hope to make the next Scottie weekend.
All the best and hit them straight down the short stuff.


----------



## grumpyjock (Jun 27, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well that didn't space as I typed it! :angry:  Fragger, HELP!!
		
Click to expand...

Glad you did not put the actual score up as well


----------



## grumpyjock (Jun 27, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			Forget the Miracle of Medinah. 

Henceforth the Farts' comeback on day two shall be known as - *Chastisement Day (we did it for Smiffy)

*I think Sky is editing the footage for broadcast if there's a rain delay during this year's Open :thup:
		
Click to expand...

might have a heart attack by them


----------



## Jimboh (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: Great weekend at Forest Pines*

Thanks very much. 
Will keep an eye out for some more outings etc. 
Also, I'll try and keep them on the right fairway.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: Great weekend at Forest Pines*



Jimboh said:



			Thanks very much. 
Will keep an eye out for some more outings etc. 
Also, I'll try and keep them on the right fairway.
		
Click to expand...

If that's you James  [ Dave's mate ] on the right fairway :rofl:


----------



## Jimboh (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: Great weekend at Forest Pines*

Aye that's me. 
Hi Willie. 
Was hitting some big and also too many wild drives at the weekend. Haha


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: Great weekend at Forest Pines*



Jimboh said:



			Aye that's me. 
Hi Willie. 
Was hitting some big and also too many wild drives at the weekend. Haha
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the mad house mate, get wired in, they're a good bunch on here, except for a few knobs. 
We'll get a game arranged soon :thup:


----------



## rosecott (Jun 28, 2017)

*Re: Great weekend at Forest Pines*



williamalex1 said:



			Welcome to the mad house mate, get wired in, they're a good bunch on here, *except for a few knobs*. 
We'll get a game arranged soon :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I've already told Fish not to be rude to your elders.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 28, 2017)

*Re: Great weekend at Forest Pines*



rosecott said:



			I've already told Fish not to be rude to your elders.
		
Click to expand...

Jim you and I, are the elders


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 28, 2017)

rosecott said:



			I've already told Fish not to be rude to your elders.
		
Click to expand...

He's now known as i-Fish &#128513;


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 28, 2017)

I was going to write a little piece on the Forest Pins trip but Fish has summed it up perfectly! 

Big thanks to the absent organiser Rob for all his hard work. Well played on finding an excellent replacement in newly signed up RichRaph who along with the gentle giant Rich (BIM) gave Kraxx & I a proper hiding on Sunday. Photos taken shortly before we succumbed to defeat.

The Craic afterwards in the bar & restaurant was top notch as was the grub. The staff were excellent & even managed to find me a decent glass of Merlot at short notice during the carvery  

The result was never in doubt as all the Old Farts had taken to bed early with their Cacao & Ovaltine ready for battle the following morning. 

My match on Monday against Twinman (Steve D) was most enjoyable. Hope he's managed to get all the sand out of his shoes, clothes, clubs & bag :rofl: Great company alongside Fragger (dressed in red from top to tail & word has it kaks as well!) & SteveW86 who hit it miles (sometimes in the right direction!) 

Agree with Fish re: finishing on either Pines or Forest so we can see (heckle) the final fourballs putting out on the green in front of the clubhouse.

Next year's soiree is already in the diary on 17th & 18th June 2018. Bring it on...! :swing:
	











Fish said:



			Thanks to Richard (BIM) & Stu (Kraxx68) for their excellent captaincy roles & Phil (Fragger) for his Starter role keeping everyone moving. 

Thanks to my partner Gary (Region3) in the pairs and to our opposition Jay (Ruff Driver) and I think Merve &#55357;&#56841; (Merve_Swerve) on day 1 in the pairs, which we won &#55357;&#56846;&#55357;&#56351; 

Thanks again to Stu (Kraxx68) who I was drawn against for the singles, it was a good match, you missed some chances to pull level but I also missed some small putts to pull away further earlier in the round, all ifs & buts mate &#55357;&#56846;&#55357;&#56351;

Thanks to the other singles pair in the one sided match between Richard (BIM) and Simon (Paperboy). 

Thanks must still go to Smiffy who arranged everything including the weather this year,, cheers matey &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56846;

The Carvery is a huge improvement and overall everything ran like clockwork. 

It would be good if we could finish on the Pines on the last day, that way we can see and support everyone coming in unlike on the Beeches which is up the track out of view. 

Well done to all that attended, especially those from the Deep South & Scotland, a great meet, bigger numbers and everyone played and got into the spirit of the occasion superbly with some great banter being exchanged. 

And next years date is.......&#55358;&#56596;
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 28, 2017)

*Re: Great weekend at Forest Pines*

Nice to meet you Jim. Finally a posh Jock on the forum we can understand down south :whoo: 



Jimboh said:



			Just wanted to say a big thanks to all the guys that were at the old farts v whippersnappers. My first time there but will deffo be back next year. 
I met a lot of great guys and had a good laugh as well as playing a great golf course, all in was a great weekend. 

&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;
		
Click to expand...


----------



## rosecott (Jun 28, 2017)

*Re: Great weekend at Forest Pines*



Radbourne2010 said:



			Nice to meet you Jim. Finally a posh Jock on the forum we can understand down south :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Oi, watch it. You are sailing close to the wind.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 28, 2017)

*Re: Great weekend at Forest Pines*

Ok  Radbourne, you beat up my bruvver - I'm gunning for you sonny!!


----------



## grumpyjock (Jun 28, 2017)

*Re: Great weekend at Forest Pines*



Jimboh said:



			Thanks very much. 
Will keep an eye out for some more outings etc. 
Also, I'll try and keep them on the right fairway.
		
Click to expand...

Ah but now we know some short cuts to the greens that we didint before.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 29, 2017)

*Re: Great weekend at Forest Pines*

Already asked Skip to pair me with the younger brother next year! 


chrisd said:



			Ok  Radbourne, you beat up my bruvver - I'm gunning for you sonny!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 29, 2017)

*Re: Great weekend at Forest Pines*

:thup: 



rosecott said:



			Oi, watch it. You are sailing close to the wind.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Jun 29, 2017)

*Re: Great weekend at Forest Pines*



Radbourne2010 said:



			Already asked Skip to pair me with the younger brother next year! 

Click to expand...

Guaranteed point for the Farts there then!


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (Jun 29, 2017)

*Re: Great weekend at Forest Pines*

Been a bit hectic since the weekend, so belatedly, great to see old and new faces at FP last weekend.  Well done ChrisD for carrying me to victory in the FBBB against Paperboy and Snell and congrats to Greg (GB72) who soundly thrashed me in the singles.

Really looking forward to next year, when it's rumoured that Rob will put in an appearance! :lol:


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 30, 2017)

*Re: Great weekend at Forest Pines*



PuttPuttSteve said:



			Really looking forward to next year, when it's rumoured that Rob will put in an appearance! :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Have added you to the list for next year Steve......single room again.


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (Jun 30, 2017)

*Re: Great weekend at Forest Pines*



Smiffy said:



			Have added you to the list for next year Steve......single room again.
		
Click to expand...

That's perfect, Sir.

    PS  ChrisD suggested I change my forum name to PuttPuttPuttPuttSteve.  How cruel people cane be.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 30, 2017)

*Re: Great weekend at Forest Pines*



PuttPuttSteve said:



			That's perfect, Sir.

    PS  *ChrisD suggested I change my forum name to PuttPuttPuttPuttSteve.  How cruel people cane be*.
		
Click to expand...

And that from a man that 5 putted the 10th green at Blackmoor.....


----------



## chrisd (Jun 30, 2017)

*Re: Great weekend at Forest Pines*



Smiffy said:



			And that from a man that 5 putted the 10th green at Blackmoor.....

Click to expand...

But not several times&#128518;


----------

